# Red fox habitat and how they live



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

*After searching the site, I didn't see any of this type of infor and thought I would share with those like myself that have developed an interest in trapping, and need to find out where to start looking and why.*






 
Various taxidermied red fox colour variations




The largest [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Species"]species[/ame] within the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genus"]genus[/ame] _[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulpes"]Vulpes[/ame]_ and the largest of the true foxes, adult red foxes range in weight from 3.6 to 7.6 kg (7.9 to 17 lb) depending on region  foxes living in [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada"]Canada[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska"]Alaska[/ame] tend to be larger than foxes in the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom"]United Kingdom[/ame], which are in turn larger than those inhabiting the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_United_States"]Southern United States[/ame].[13][14] Very large red foxes can weigh up to 14 kg (31 lb).[15] Head and body length is 46 to 90 cm (18 to 35 in), with a tail of 30 to 55 cm (12 to 22 in)[16][17] Size can be estimated from tracks. Red fox footprints are normally about 4.4 cm (1.7 in) wide and 5.7 cm (2.2 in) long. A normal Red fox's [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trot"]trotting[/ame] [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stride"]stride[/ame] is about 33 to 38 cm (13 to 15 in).[18]
The red fox is most commonly a rusty red, with white underbelly, black ear tips and legs, and a bushy tail usually with a distinctive white tip. The "red" tone can vary from dark chestnut to golden, and in fact can be "[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agouti"]agouti[/ame]", with bands of red, brown, black and white on each individual hair. In North America, the red fox's pelt has long, soft hair, whereas the fur of European Red foxes is flatter and less silky.[19] In the wild, two other [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_phase"]colour phases[/ame] are also seen. The first is silver or black, comprising 10% of the wild population. Approximately 30% of wild individuals have additional dark patterning, which usually manifests as bold markings on the face, with a stripe across the shoulders and down the centre of the back. The stripes form a "cross" over the shoulders, and these foxes are therefore often called _cross foxes_. Farmed stock are mostly silver, but may be almost any colour including spotted or blotched with white.
 
As seen in this fox on [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Juan_Island"]San Juan Island[/ame], the color of the red fox varies considerably between individuals.


Fox eyes are gold to yellow and have distinctive vertical-slit pupils, similar to those of [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestic_cat"]domestic cats[/ame]. Their eyesight, despite having cat-like eyes, has been described by fox expert J. David Henry as "poor" and "near-sighted".[20] Their behavior, and eye-slits, combined with their extreme agility for a canid, warrants the red fox to be referred to as the "cat-like canine". Its long bushy tail with distinctive white tip provides balance for large jumps and complex movement. Its strong legs allow it to reach speeds of approximately 72 km/h (45 mph), a great benefit to catching [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prey"]prey[/ame] or evading [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predator"]predators[/ame].[21]
In general, the spacing between the canine teeth is approximately 18 to 25 mm (0.7 to 1.0 in) apart. Foxes lack the facial muscles necessary to bare their teeth, unlike most other canids.[14]
During the autumn and winter, the red fox will grow more fur. This so-called "winter fur" keeps the animal warm in the colder environment. The fox sheds this fur at the onset of spring, reverting back to the short fur for the duration of the summer.
*[edit] Ecology*

 
Red fox with [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prey"]prey[/ame]


The red fox is found in a variety of [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biome"]biomes[/ame], from [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prairie"]prairies[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrubland"]scrubland[/ame] to [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forest"]forest[/ame] settings. It is most suited to lower [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latitude"]latitudes[/ame] but does venture considerably far north, competing directly with the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctic_Fox"]Arctic Fox[/ame] on the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tundra"]tundra[/ame]. The red fox has also become a familiar sight in suburban and even urban environments both in Europe and in North America.
*[edit] Dietary habits*

Although classified as a carnivore, red foxes are [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnivorous"]omnivorous[/ame] and are highly opportunistic. Prey can range in size from 0.5 cm [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insect"]insects[/ame] to 150 cm red-crowned cranes. The majority of their diet consists of [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invertebrate"]invertebrates[/ame], such as [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insect"]insects[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mollusk"]mollusks[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthworm"]earthworms[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crayfish"]crayfish[/ame]. They also eat plant material, especially [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackberry"]blackberries[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple"]apples[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plum"]plums[/ame] and other fruit. Common vertebrate prey includes [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodent"]rodents[/ame] (such as [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse"]mice[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vole"]voles[/ame]), [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit"]rabbits[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird"]birds[/ame], eggs, [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphibian"]amphibians[/ame], small [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reptile"]reptiles[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish"]fish[/ame].[22] Foxes have been known to kill [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deer"]deer[/ame] fawns. In [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia"]Scandinavia[/ame], predation by Red fox is the most important mortality cause for neonatal [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roe_deer"]Roe deer[/ame].[23] They will scavenge carrion and other edible material they find, and in urban areas, they will scavenge on human refuse, even eating from pet food bowls left outside. Analysis of country and urban fox diets show that urban foxes have a higher proportion of scavenged food than country foxes.[24] They typically eat 0.5 to 1 kg (1 to 2 lb) of food a day.
They usually hunt alone. With their acute sense of hearing, they can locate small mammals in thick grass, and they jump high in the air to pounce on the prey. They also stalk prey such as rabbits, keeping hidden until close enough to catch them in a short dash. Foxes tend to be extremely possessive of their food and will not share it with others. Exceptions to this rule include dog foxes feeding vixens during courtship and vixens feeding cubs.[14]
Red foxes have disproportionately small stomachs for their size and can only eat half as much food in relation to their body weight as wolves and dogs can (about 10% compared with 20%). In periods of abundance, foxes will cache excess food against starvation at other times. They typically store the food in shallow holes (5 to 10 cm (2 to 4 in) deep). Foxes tend to make many small [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache"]caches[/ame], scattering them across their territories rather than storing their food in a single central location. This is thought to prevent the loss of the fox's entire food supply in the event that another animal finds the store.[25]
*[edit] Interspecific relationships*



Along with the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_Fox"]Gray Fox[/ame], the red fox is the most common species of fox in North America. The two species prefer different habitats. The red fox prefers sparsely-settled, hill areas with wooded tracts, [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marsh"]marshes[/ame] and streams. The Gray is found in brushy areas, [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swamp"]swamplands[/ame] and rugged, mountainous terrain. Where their ranges overlap, the smaller Gray Foxes tend to be the dominant species due to higher levels of aggression.[26] Red foxes tend to be dominant in areas where they co-exist with [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arctic_Fox"]Arctic Foxes[/ame]. The larger, more aggressive Red fox can dominate Arctic Foxes in direct competition for den sites and other limited resources.[27] Red foxes in the San Joaquin Valley of California compete with the smaller endangered [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Joaquin_Kit_Fox"]San Joaquin Kit Fox[/ame].[28]
In areas in North America where Red fox and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coyote"]Coyote[/ame] populations are sympatric, fox territories tend to be located outside of coyote territories. The principal cause of this separation is believed to be active avoidance of coyotes by the foxes. Interactions between the two species vary in nature, ranging from active antagonism, to indifference. The majority of aggressive encounters are initiated by coyotes, and there are few reports of Red foxes acting aggressively toward coyotes except when attacked or when their pups were approached. Foxes and coyotes have sometimes been seen feeding together.[29]
In [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel"]Israel[/ame], the red fox shares its habitat with the [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Jackal"]Golden Jackal[/ame]. Where their ranges meet, the two canids compete due to near identical diets. Foxes ignore jackal scents or tracks in their territories, and avoid close physical proximity with jackals themselves. Studies show that in areas where jackals became very abundant, the population of foxes decreases significantly, apparently because of competitive exclusion.[30]
Red foxes sometimes compete with [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_Badger"]Eurasian Badgers[/ame] for earthworms, eggs, fruits and den sites. Badgers have been known to kill and eat fox kits. However, violence between the two animals is thought to be uncommon, and most encounters amount to little more than mutual indifference.[31] Foxes have on occasion shared dens with Eurasian Badgers.[32]
[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_Lynx"]Eurasian Lynxes[/ame] tend to depress fox populations in areas where the two species are sympatric. The killing of Red foxes by Eurasian Lynxes is uncommon but occurs during winter and spring, the main period when foxes establish new territories.[33] Beyond coyotes, badgers and lynxes, red foxes are known to be preyed on by [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_eagle"]golden eagles[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_wolves"]gray wolves[/ame], [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cougar"]cougars[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bear"]bears[/ame].[34]
*[edit] Behavior*




Living as it does in a wide variety of habitats, the red fox displays a wide variety of behaviours. In _Biology and Conservation of Wild Canids_,[35] MacDonald and Sillero-Zubiri state that two populations of the red fox may be behaviourally as different as two species.
The red fox is primarily [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crepuscular"]crepuscular[/ame] with a tendency to becoming [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nocturnal"]nocturnal[/ame] in areas of great human interference (and artificial lighting); that is to say, it is most active at night and at twilight. It is generally a solitary hunter. If a fox catches more food than it can eat, it will bury the extra food (cache) to store it for later.
In general, each fox claims its own territory; it pairs up only in winter, foraging alone in the summer. Territories may be as large as 50 km² (19 square miles); ranges are much smaller (less than 12 km², 4.6 sq mi) in habitats with abundant food sources, however. Several dens are utilized within these territories; dens may be claimed from previous residents such as [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmot"]marmots[/ame], or dug anew. A larger main den is used for winter living, birthing and rearing of young; smaller dens are dispersed throughout the territory for emergency and food storage purposes. A series of tunnels often connects them with the main den. One fox may only need a square kilometre of land marked by recognition posts that are special smells that come from a scent gland located just above a fox's tail.
The scent from this gland is composed of or very closely related to the thiols and thioacetate derivatives used by skunks (most notably Mephitis mephitis) as a defensive weapon. This gives the red fox a skunklike scent detectable by humans at close proximity (about 2 to 3 meters or less) but which is not easily transferred to other animals or inanimate objects; so the concentrations secreted and/or produced by the gland must be very much less than that of the skunk. Vulpes vulpes and other subspecies cannot spray the thiolates like the skunks and does not appear to use the secretion as a defense.
The red fox has been considered a [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monogamous"]monogamous[/ame] species, however evidence for [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygamy"]polygamy[/ame] ([ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygyny"]polygyny[/ame] and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyandry"]polyandry[/ame]) includes males extraterritorial movements during breeding season (possibly searching for additional mates) and males home ranges overlapping two or more females home ranges. Such variability is thought to be linked to variation in the spatial availability of key resources such as food.[1]
The red fox primarily forms [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monogamous"]monogamous[/ame] pairs each winter, which cooperate to raise a litter of 46 kits (also called pups) each year; but in various locales and for various incompletely explored reasons they may also practice [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygamy"]polygamy[/ame] (multiple males sharing a single female and/or vice versa). Young foxes [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_dispersal"]disperse[/ame] promptly on maturity (approx. 810 months).
The reason for this "group living" behaviour is not well understood; some researchers believe the non-breeders boost the survival rate of the litters while others believe there is no significant difference, and such arrangements are made spontaneously due to a resource surplus.
Socially, the fox communicates with body language and a variety of vocalizations. Its vocal range is quite large and its noises vary from a distinctive three-yip "lost call" to a shriek reminiscent of a human scream. It also communicates with scent, marking food and territorial boundary lines with urine and faeces.
[ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_James_Audubon"]John James Audubon[/ame] noted that cross foxes tended to be shyer than their fully red counterparts. He conjectured that the reason was due to the greater commercial value its fur, thus forcing it to adopt a warier behaviour to evade hunters.[36]


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

*HABITAT, SENSES, FEEDING*: Red foxes live in most areas of the US and Canada, except the southwest and parts of Texas and Alaska. They like open fields and wooded areas. They are usually nocturnal (night animals), starting to hunt at sundown. Red foxes are opportunistic feeders. This means they eat pretty much anything they can find. Their diet changes with the seasons. In the summertime, when there are lots of bugs and fruits, foxes eat grasshoppers, beetles, crickets, berries, nuts, and grains. In the wintertime, when the bugs and fruits are gone, they eat small animals like mice, rabbits, birds, turtles, eggs, and even dead animals like road-kills. They will also eat your trash. Many foxes are starting to live in and around neighborhoods like raccoons. Sometimes, if they live near a farm, they will kill and eat a few chickens. Farmers used to shoot foxes for this, but today, they know that foxes help by eating the mice and grasshoppers that would damage their crops. Many foxes live near people because they can find a lot of food in a small space. (Unfortunately, they can also get hit by cars more easily.) In the wild, foxes need a much bigger space. They have a home range of one to five miles. Red foxes move over that range looking for food, usually hunting alone. They use urine (pee) to mark a spot they have already checked for food. Its like leaving a note to remind themselves not to check there again. Red foxes can be very territorial, fighting other foxes that come into their area. Their senses of smell, eyesight, and hearing work together to help them find tiny mice scurrying through the tall grass. When they think theyve found the mouse, they pounce on it, grabbing it with their paws.
*DENS AND REPRODUCTION*: Red foxes only use dens to have their babies. The rest of the time, they find an open place in the grass or brush to rest. Resting in the open makes it easier for them to spot predators. A fox den is usually an old burrow from another animal like a woodchuck or armadillo. The fox makes it bigger and adds extra tunnels. The den may have up to five entrances, so the fox can make a quick escape if it has to. Also, red foxes have more than one den, and they often move the babies (kits) around to different dens while they are growing up. Red foxes usually live and hunt alone until the breeding season (in December). Then the male and female stay together. She is pregnant for 52 days, and five babies are usually born in March. They are blind and helpless for about two weeks. During this time, the female (vixen) stays in the den with them all the time, and the male brings her food. She feeds milk to the babies and keeps them warm and clean. When the babies are about six weeks old, they start coming out of the den. They fight with each other to decide who is the strongest (dominant). When they are about three months old, their parents bring mice back for them to practice hunting and eating. After six months, the kits are fully grown. In October, they head out on their own. Sometimes the girl kits will stay with the mother and help her raise the next litter of kits during the following spring.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

*Red Fox Habitat:*
The Red Fox can live in areas which are very diverse in terms of natural conditions. This fox can be found in grasslands, mountainous areas, deserts, thick forests and if this is not enough, they are seen even in urban areas! The Red fox prefers areas of lower latitudes. During the winter months, the Red fox spends time in its den. However, for the rest of the year, this animal spends its time in search for food. They usually look for food in the nighttime or early morning hours. Every Red fox claims its own territory. When in urban areas, the Red fox prefers to be a nocturnal animal to avoid association with humans.

*In the wild, the den of a Red fox is always near a source of water. This could mean a stream or even a pond. Red foxes also choose their dens with careful consideration to the drainage factor. This is particularly a useful trait in areas that receive heavy rainfall. Red foxes also inhabit many dens and move between dens as per requirement.
*


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

_*What are some signs of red fox activity?*_
A good clue to look out for are fox dens which are usually built in old woodchuck or badger dens. Look out for the dens in rock piles, hollow logs, or in stream banks. 
Red fox droppings are cylindrical, small, and narrow. Their tracks are very similar to a large cat except they have 4 claws that show up in the print. The front prints are just over 2 inches long.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I know this might be a little much for some, but I thought I would post it to maybe help beginners like myself have a good starting point on where to look for sign and speed things up a bit.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

From what I've seen and heard, the red fox have been pushed up to suburbia by the coyotes. They still venture out and about, but they have to watch it they don't get caught. The ones I caught this year were very close to our town and I've seen sign even closer and I've caught coyotes in the same spot. In talking with people, many have dens within sight of their houses and/or many sightings. In looking for sign I have observed dead deer and noticed that a red fox will find a berm of dirt or brush pile to climb up on to observe his surroundings and see if there is trouble coming. Many times they will bed down on these rises also.


----------

